# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  acer 5740g προβλημα boot loop black screen

## mjoebar

καλησπερα σε ολους.θα ηθελα να αναρτησω ενα προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζω σε ενα λαπτοπ acer 5740g.Το λαπτοπ δεν δινει σημα στην οθονη.το ελυσα και δοκιμασα ολα τα πιθανα σεναρια (αλλαγη μνημης, αλλαγη bank μνημης, bios reset αλλα τιποτα.Αυτο που μου ειναι περιεργο ειναι οτι το blower cpu (αν και δεν εχει καποιο προβλημα το τεσταρα) δεν γυριζει καθολου, ενω το λαπτοπ φαινετε να κανει boot loop.αυτο το συμπεραινω απο τα power led τα οποια απαξ και πατησεις το power button μια φορα, αυτα περιπου καθε   πεντε δευτερολεπτα αναβουν και μετα σβηνουν.Ειναι κατι που δεν εχω ξαναδει.Θα εκτιμουσα οποια βοηθεια.Ευχαριστω

----------


## Hary Dee

1) Νομίζω ότι έχεις ποστάρει σε λάθος πίνακα (αναζήτηση service manual). Αυτό μπορεί να συνεπάγεται ότι κάποιοι που ασχολούνται με τέτοια προβλήματα αλλά όχι με αναζήτηση manual, ΔΕΝ θα το δουν.
2) Δεν είπες αν, πέραν όλων αυτών των ελέγχων, δοκίμασες εξωτερική οθόνη.
Παρόλα αυτά, λόγω των παρατηρήσεων για τα LED, βάσει αυτών που ακούμε εδώ μέσα εγώ σκέφτομαι μήπως έχει χτυπήσει το chip των γραφικών ή η southbridge.

----------


## Hary Dee

Ξέχασα αν πω ότι αν θέλεις όντως το schematic μπορείς να το βρεις εδώ.

----------


## mjoebar

Ευχαριστω ναι εχεις δικιο και για το post και για την εξωτερικη οθονη.Δεν δινει σημα ουτε σε εξωτερικη.Αν μπορει καποιος διαχειριστης να το μεταφερει...

----------


## atsio

Πιθανών προβληματικό KBC (U10)

----------


## Hary Dee

> Πιθανών προβληματικό KBC (U10)


Ποιος ο ρόλος αυτού του chip;

----------


## toni31

1. Νομίζω ότι το project είναι το JV50 και όχι το JV10 της wistron (έχουν κάποιες διαφορές).

  2. U10 Αδάμ στα παραπάνω σχέδια είναι κάτι άλλο όχι KB, αλλά και τα δύο σχέδια έχουν ίδιο KBC το NPCE781B.
  3. Χωρίς να μπει πολύμετρο επάνω στο ΜΒ μόνο εικασίες μπορούν να γίνουν

----------


## atsio

> 1. Νομίζω ότι το project είναι το JV50 και όχι το JV10 της wistron (έχουν κάποιες διαφορές).
> 
>   2. U10 Αδάμ στα παραπάνω σχέδια είναι κάτι άλλο όχι KB, αλλά και τα δύο σχέδια έχουν ίδιο KBC το NPCE781B.
>   3. Χωρίς να μπει πολύμετρο επάνω στο ΜΒ μόνο εικασίες μπορούν να γίνουν


Όταν αναφερόμουν στο U10 εννοούσα για πάνω στο board και όχι στο σχηματικό που προτάθηκε αρχικά.

----------


## toni31

Το σχέδιο ποιο είναι?

----------


## mjoebar

Αντωνη που λες οτι πρεπει να μετρησω?

----------


## toni31

Ποιο είναι το σχέδιο τελικά? 
  Αν είναι αυτό που έδωσα παραπάνω, βάλε το λάπτοπ στο ρεύμα (αν έχεις τροφοδοτικό πάγκου δώσε ρεύμα από εκεί, δες πόσα Α τραβάει και πόσο όταν πατήσεις το PBTN) αν δεν έχεις τροφοδοτικό πάγκου απλά δώσε ρεύμα με το δικό του τροφοδοτικό, μετά μέτρα τα παρακάτω:

  L33
  L34

  U15
  Pin 4,19,102

  U16
  Pin 8

U56
Pin 8



Κοίτα, κατά την γνώμη μου και συμφωνώντας με τον Αδάμ το πρόβλημα πρέπει να είναι το KBC, δηλαδή το U15 στο σχέδιο που έδωσα, αν έχεις τα ρεύματα που πρέπει, αν το BIOS¨μιλάει¨ και δεν βγάζει τα reset signal το U15 τότε πάει για αλλαγή.

----------

